# Office 2013 retail is “permanently assigned” to a single computer



## micropage7 (Feb 14, 2013)

There have been some licensing tweaks in the latest retail version of Microsoft Office that users may be surprised by and they are definitely not in your favour. It’s easy to skim through and accept the terms when you install new software but eagle eyed reporter Adam Turner of The Age confirms the drastic changes to the Office 2013 license are real and could impact many buyers who upgrade, refresh or even repair their PC hardware.

When you install your new retail copy of Microsoft Office 2013 on your computer the license is tied to that machine for its life. If your machine goes kaput or you upgrade to a new computer then you can’t reinstall this copy of Office onto the new machine, you’ll have to buy a new copy which will be then tied to that machine. This new license is a lot like the Windows OEM license, but applying it to an application suite rather than an operating system seems far less reasonable. In effect the new Office 2013 retail and OEM licenses are the same.

Here is the key difference in the Microsoft Office 2010 and Office 2013 retail licenses, as highlighted by Hot Hardware:



Office 2010: “One Copy per Device. You may install one copy of the software on one device. That device is the ‘licensed device.’”

Office 2013: “One Copy per Device. The software license is permanently assigned to the device with which the software is distributed. That device is the ‘licensed device.’”
The Age reporter suggests that this licensing change is designed to push users from buying Office to subscribing to Office 365. In trying to clear up exactly what rights he had as an installer of a retail copy of Microsoft Office 2013 Turner contacted Microsoft and got the following answer; “A perpetual license of Office 2013 can only be installed on one personal computer. This means that the customer can only install it on one device, either a desktop or laptop, but not both. If the customer has a system crash, they are allowed to reinstall Office on that same computer. If there are problems with this process, customers can contact Microsoft technical support.” A later communication from Microsoft’s PR department added “No, the customer cannot transfer the license from one PC to another PC.”

So it seems like “upgrading” to Office 2013 will downgrade your license to be equivalent to an OEM one, the same is true for new buyers of retail Office 2013. However the situation remains a little unclear and Turner is still waiting for more precise answers to his queries about various circumstances when you might need to re-install Office.

When we looked at the latest Office release it was noticed that Microsoft had been a bit stingy and whereas with the 2010 edition there were 3-user home licenses available, the 2013 edition only had single-user home versions on offer. Meanwhile there are many other office productivity suites available, several of them for free, including the excellent LibreOffice 4.0 launched last week.

http://hexus.net/tech/news/software/51725-office-2013-retail-permanently-assigned-single-computer/


----------



## qubit (Feb 14, 2013)

I love the way Microsoft gives you more with each generation! 

/sarcasm

I'll keep using the older version I'm on now, thanks.


----------



## tacosRcool (Feb 14, 2013)

Waiting for a cracked version...


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 14, 2013)

Microsoft is becoming a company where they are providing you with less and still charging you more for it.

If they retailed this at say... £40, I wouldn't be complaining, but because it is essentially the same as 2010 with a cloud service included I feel that charging £100 is quite simply greed.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 14, 2013)

I have not used Microsoft Office in nearly 10 years and have no plans of ever doing so again unless I am being paid to do so.


----------



## Frick (Feb 14, 2013)

It makes sense if they want to put users on 365 instead. It kinda sucks, but im not surprised really.

I'm far away from an advanced user, so my 2007 Ultimate will live on for quite some time.


----------



## Disparia (Feb 14, 2013)

A valentine gift from MS to us, "we love your money!"


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 14, 2013)

That's retarded.  Here we are upgrading and building new computers every year or two, selling off old parts... WTF?


----------



## Gavin (Feb 14, 2013)

That is most probably the reason behind the free upgrades to 2013 with purchase of 2010, to get people happy with them before screwing them with this news.




tacosRcool said:


> Waiting for a cracked version...



regarding that too late ;-).

Ya there isn't much difference from what i can find now, except for layout changes and new programs, but haven't really used much other than word up to now so.

I will definitely be looking into the other programs after my trip, or on the plane.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 14, 2013)

ha! Still using 2003.


----------



## _Zod_ (Feb 14, 2013)

Happily using LibreOffice that I can install on as many machines as I want and upload to a many users as I wish for... FREE.

And before that OpenOffice with the same restrictions.. NONE.


----------



## qubit (Feb 14, 2013)

Hangonaminute: where's our resident Mr Copyright,  themailman78 in defence of this! lol

I gotta see your take on this man.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Considering how many PCs I've installed my OEM copies of Windows on, I'm not too concerned...


----------



## Kantastic (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow! Much better value than anything Apple has to offer! What an amazing deal from Microsoft! That along with their exceptionally priced and built Surface Pro and I'll be the HAPPIEST camper!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 14, 2013)

Missing what the big deal is?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 14, 2013)

Office 2013 > 2010  Been using it for months.


----------



## Phusius (Feb 14, 2013)

_Zod_ said:


> Happily using LibreOffice that I can install on as many machines as I want and upload to a many users as I wish for... FREE.
> 
> And before that OpenOffice with the same restrictions.. NONE.



Same for me Zod.  Libre Office rocks my socks.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 14, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Missing what the big deal is?



Pay £100 for software, can only install it one computer.. and by the sounds of it, can't change any of the components.


----------



## qubit (Feb 14, 2013)

The most scandalous part of this deal is the sneaky way that it locks you into the Microsoft eco system: stop paying the piper his money, lose the ability to edit your documents or create new ones, since the software will got into a reduced functionality read only mode as the FAQ explains. With the previous retail versions, you could just carry on using them forever and it was up to you if you wanted to pay the money for the latest version. Wanna make a bet that if Microsoft is successful with this it will rack up the (currently low) monthly subscriptions significantly once it pulls the retail product, leaving only the rental one as a buying choice?

*EDIT* I need to clarify the context of this post. It relates to Office 365, which does this. It's still very much related to this Office 2013 retail licence issue though, since MS have given the retail version this awful licence to push people onto the rental version of the software. And let's make no mistake, this "subscription" or "SaaS" bullshit is nothing but another way of saying "rental", which is really what it is and sounds much less attractive, because rental costs are unlimited. Who the hell wants to rent?


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 14, 2013)

So what constitutes "a device?" If parts of the said device breaks, what are we allowed to change in before it becomes "another device"?


----------



## qubit (Feb 14, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> So what constitutes "a device?" If parts of the said device breaks, what are we allowed to change in before it becomes "another device"?



Good question. As usual they leave people guessing. My bet would be the mobo, bios and perhaps network card.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 14, 2013)

qubit said:


> Good question. As usual they leave people guessing. My bet would be the mobo, bios and perhaps network card.



Well if you fry your graphics card, upgrade to more ram, killed your cpu, upgrade your hdd to ssd etc...


----------



## qubit (Feb 14, 2013)

As far as I understand, current OEM versions of software are all locked to the mobo only (and maybe NIC) so I'm simply suggesting that Office 2013 might be locked the same way.


----------



## douglatins (Feb 15, 2013)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I have not used Microsoft Office in nearly 10 years and have no plans of ever doing so again unless I am being paid to do so.



Yeah, never bought any version, always used others, but at work they get it, so meh


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 15, 2013)

qubit said:


> The most scandalous part of this deal is the sneaky way that it locks you into the Microsoft eco system: stop paying the piper his money, lose the ability to edit your documents or create new ones, since the software will got into a reduced functionality read only mode as the FAQ explains. With the previous retail versions, you could just carry on using them forever and it was up to you if you wanted to pay the money for the latest version. Wanna make a bet that if Microsoft is successful with this it will rack up the (currently low) monthly subscriptions significantly once it pulls the retail product, leaving only the rental one as a buying choice?



The "stop paying and you loose functionality" part only applies to Office 365, that isn't what we are talking about here.  This thread is about Office 2013, they are two different products. You know from the beginning that Office 365 is a subscription service, so if you don't want to deal with that buy Office 2013.



qubit said:


> As far as I understand, current OEM versions of software are all locked to the mobo only (and maybe NIC) so I'm simply suggesting that Office 2013 might be locked the same way.



It has always been just the motherboard.  When you upgrade the motherboard, Microsoft considers it a new computer.  Everything else can be upgrade or change without an issue, you can even upgrade OS.

It might not activate online if you have to re-install after putting on a new OS, or changing out too many parts, but that is what the phone system is for.  And the phone system will activate the software as long as you haven't changed your motherboard.

And before someone says "what if my motherboard dies and I have to replace it, OMG Microsoft is so stoopid for making me buy a new copy!!!11!!".  They cover that scenario too. You are allowed to replace a failed motherboard as long as the new motherboard is comparable to the old.  Again, this will likely require a phone call during product activation, but they will activate the software over the phone once you explain the situation.

All of this is from my experience with their OEM OSes, so I assume it will be the same for Office as well.


----------



## BillyGates (Feb 15, 2013)

*Full license doesn't revert to reduced functionality*

I agree that there should be a type of Office 2013 license that permits you to transfer to another PC, however don't confuse Office 2013 with Office 365, which is a subscription that allows you to use whatever the current version of Office is. The subscription is the one that reverts to reduced functionality and the other is perpetual, albeit only for as long as the PC you installed it on keeps running!

I don't think there is an OEM/SKU license anymore, so this new Retail license is priced between the old OEM/SKU and Retail.



qubit said:


> The most scandalous part of this deal is the sneaky way that it locks you into the Microsoft eco system: stop paying the piper his money, lose the ability to edit your documents or create new ones, since the software will got into a reduced functionality read only mode as the FAQ explains. With the previous retail versions, you could just carry on using them forever and it was up to you if you wanted to pay the money for the latest version. Wanna make a bet that if Microsoft is successful with this it will rack up the (currently low) monthly subscriptions significantly once it pulls the retail product, leaving only the rental one as a buying choice?


----------



## qubit (Feb 15, 2013)

@newtekie1

Oops, I forgot to put that post in the right context which threw you off a bit.  I've put an edit in there now for the context so it should now make sense (hopefully!)

Thanks for the info about the OEM activation.  I know that MS will generally activate if you tell them it's a replacement mobo and I'll bet they'll even do it if the mobo is actually completely different. However, since they're trying to change their business model to a rental one, it wouldn't surprise me if they start becoming more draconian with this and try to deny activations. This is pure speculation at this point of course, but wouldn't it make for a juicy news story if this came to light in a few months time!


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 15, 2013)

I still haven't seen a compelling reason to upgrade from Office 2003, especially considering the existence of OpenOffice. This basically seals Office 2013's fate in my mind - it's not worth my time or money.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 15, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> All of this is from my experience with their OEM OSes, so I assume it will be the same for Office as well.



So its business as usual, just a minor change in words?


----------



## Frick (Feb 15, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> So its business as usual, just a minor change in words?



TBH we don't know that yet. His experiences is based on how things used to be, how they are now... We won't know until we try.


----------



## BlackTitan666 (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm happy with LibreOffice 4.0 plus still have MSO 2003


----------



## hat (Feb 16, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> It might not activate online if you have to re-install after putting on a new OS, or changing out too many parts, but that is what the phone system is for.  And the phone system will activate the software as long as you haven't changed your motherboard.
> 
> And before someone says "what if my motherboard dies and I have to replace it, OMG Microsoft is so stoopid for making me buy a new copy!!!11!!".  They cover that scenario too. You are allowed to replace a failed motherboard as long as the new motherboard is comparable to the old.  Again, this will likely require a phone call during product activation, but they will activate the software over the phone once you explain the situation.



How generous of them to "allow" me to replace my motherboard should it blow up or I wish to upgrade. Now I gotta call Master Hapu and explain that my motherboard took a shit or I upgraded to a new machine and hope He allows such a ridiculous action from his subjects.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Feb 16, 2013)

hat said:


> How generous of them to "allow" me to replace my motherboard should it blow up or I wish to upgrade. Now I gotta call Master Hapu and explain that my motherboard took a shit or I upgraded to a new machine and hope *He* allows such a ridiculous action from his subjects.



It's the subtlety that makes this comment funny.


----------



## qubit (Feb 16, 2013)

hat said:


> How generous of them to "allow" me to replace my motherboard should it blow up or I wish to upgrade. Now I gotta call Master Hapu and explain that my motherboard took a shit or I upgraded to a new machine and hope He allows such a ridiculous action from his subjects.



You ramp up the cynicism there buddy.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 16, 2013)

Wait...I just looked it up.  Office 2010 wasn't transferable either.  The downloadable retail edition only allowed installation on one PC, and it was non-transferable.  The Retail Disc Edition was transferable, but how many people actually bought that version(it was more expensive too).  The only change seems to be that Microsoft has stopped selling the Retail Disc Edition.

So the claim that the previous version wasn't tied to a single PC permanently is false.  The version that most people bought actually is tied to a single PC permanently.


----------



## qubit (Feb 16, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Wait...I just looked it up.  Office 2010 wasn't transferable either.  The downloadable retail edition only allowed installation on one PC, and it was non-transferable.  The Retail Disc Edition was transferable, but how many people actually bought that version(it was more expensive too).  The only change seems to be that Microsoft has stopped selling the Retail Disc Edition.
> 
> So the claim that the previous version wasn't tied to a single PC permanently is false.  The version that most people bought actually is tied to a single PC permanently.



So the retail edition is either locked or not locked depending on whether it was sold as a download or not? Sneaky, very sneaky and I'll bet not many people realized the difference.


----------



## erocker (Feb 16, 2013)

qubit said:


> I'll keep using the older version I'm on now, thanks



This is just it. There isn't a thing I've needed with the newer iterations of Office at all.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Feb 16, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Wait...I just looked it up.  Office 2010 wasn't transferable either.  The downloadable retail edition only allowed installation on one PC, and it was non-transferable.  The Retail Disc Edition was transferable, but how many people actually bought that version(it was more expensive too).  The only change seems to be that Microsoft has stopped selling the Retail Disc Edition.
> 
> So the claim that the previous version wasn't tied to a single PC permanently is false.  The version that most people bought actually is tied to a single PC permanently.



I'm not sure if this is in agreement with what you said, but here's a reputable source:

TechSpot


----------



## qubit (Feb 16, 2013)

erocker said:


> This is just it. There isn't a thing I've needed with the newer iterations of Office at all.



I'm still on Office 2003, use Outlook all the time and a bit of Word and haven't found a reason to change it. In fact, I tried out the 2007 and 2010 versions from my TechNet sub, but preferred 2003.

Which version are you on?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 16, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Wait...I just looked it up.  Office 2010 wasn't transferable either.  The downloadable retail edition only allowed installation on one PC, and it was non-transferable.  The Retail Disc Edition was transferable, but how many people actually bought that version(it was more expensive too).  The only change seems to be that Microsoft has stopped selling the Retail Disc Edition.
> 
> So the claim that the previous version wasn't tied to a single PC permanently is false.  The version that most people bought actually is tied to a single PC permanently.



I wasn't gonna say anything man. Logic has left TPU recently.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 16, 2013)

qubit said:


> So the retail edition is either locked or not locked depending on whether it was sold as a download or not? Sneaky, very sneaky and I'll bet not many people realized the difference.





OnePostWonder said:


> I'm not sure if this is in agreement with what you said, but here's a reputable source:
> 
> TechSpot









Microsoft's infographic for Office 2010.  It clearly says that the key card edition is not transferable to another PC, and currently Office 2013 is only available in key card edition.  Only the traditional disc version is transferable.  So really the news should be that they eliminated the traditional disc version, because the licensing policy hasn't actually changed at all.

Also, having said that, I've transferred the key card edition to new computers before without a problem.



erocker said:


> This is just it. There isn't a thing I've needed with the newer iterations of Office at all.





qubit said:


> I'm still on Office 2003, use Outlook all the time and a bit of Word and haven't found a reason to change it. In fact, I tried out the 2007 and 2010 versions from my TechNet sub, but preferred 2003.
> 
> Which version are you on?



I'm using Office 2010, but only because I get it through my work's Technet subscription.   If it wasn't for that I'd still be using Office 2003, and I'd only be using that because I got it free when I was in college.  There isn't much reason to upgrade to newer versions if you are only using it for basic documents.

And I can't stand Outlook anymore, there isn't any point is using it unless you have to connect to an Exchange account.  Microsoft Live Mail is better and free.


----------



## qubit (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks NT, that infographic is quite illuminating. It still doesn't take away the fact that it's not possible to buy a traditional office suite without this severe restriction however, so exactly how they did it is interesting, but doesn't change anything very much.

I'll have a look at that Microsoft Live Mail and see what I think of it.

btw, my use of Office at home is very basic indeed, which is why I find that the 2003 version is still good enough. I found that using the later versions actually required _more_ mouse clicks to do common actions, introduced the ribbon which I'm not especially keen on (*I don't hate it, either) and didn't give me any compelling extra functionality, so I didn't upgrade.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Feb 16, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> So really the news should be that they eliminated the traditional disc version, because the licensing policy hasn't actually changed at all.



Isn't a disc version available?

Newegg


----------



## qubit (Feb 16, 2013)

OnePostWonder said:


> Isn't a disc version available?
> 
> Newegg



Yes, but it works on only 1 PC and isn't transferrable, as it shows on the Newegg product page. That restriction is the whole point of this thread.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Feb 16, 2013)

qubit said:


> Yes, but it works on only 1 PC and isn't transferrable, as it shows on the Newegg product page. That restriction is the whole point of this thread.



I think you missed a post.

I posted an article describing how Office 2013 retail (not download) is using a new EULA.

newtekie1 says the EULA has not changed, which *is true* for the *download (key card)* version.

He further stated that the retail (traditional disc) version is not available, thus the EULA hasn't really changed and the only thing that has is they did away with the retail version, which isn't the case.


----------



## qubit (Feb 17, 2013)

OnePostWonder said:


> I think you missed a post.
> 
> I posted an article describing how Office 2013 retail (not download) is using a new EULA.
> 
> ...



Ok maybe (I'm feeling too lazy to read over everything as I'm watching TV, lol) but I think that's just playing with semantics.

The main point is that the only versioin of Office 2013 one can buy has this restrictive licence and it's obvious that they've made it worse to peddle their rental model Office 365. That they've just licenced Office 2013 like the keycard version of Office 2010, which I've never heard of btw, is just an interesting side point that doesn't change the main point.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Feb 17, 2013)

qubit said:


> Ok maybe (I'm feeling too lazy to read over everything as I'm watching TV, lol) but I think that's just playing with semantics.
> 
> The main point is that the only versioin of Office 2013 one can buy has this restrictive licence and it's obvious that they've made it worse to peddle their rental model Office 365. That they've just licenced Office 2013 like the keycard version of Office 2010, which I've never heard of btw, is just an interesting side point that doesn't change the main point.



Nah, not playing with semantics, just saying the traditional disc version is there and they changed the EULA on it to match the key card version.

They're definitely pushing Office 365 and offer incentives like SkyDrive to get people on the bandwagon.  Over the years I've mainly used Microsoft Word, but I've found a likable alternative in Abiword.


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 17, 2013)

Meh ill stick with office 2010 for now. See no reason to upgrade.


----------



## erocker (Feb 17, 2013)

qubit said:


> I'm still on Office 2003, use Outlook all the time and a bit of Word and haven't found a reason to change it. In fact, I tried out the 2007 and 2010 versions from my TechNet sub, but preferred 2003.
> 
> Which version are you on?



2010.  At work, I pretty much only use Excel... Not much has changed there at all through the years and all of my files converted from 03 to 10 without a problem.


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 17, 2013)

BrooksyX said:


> Meh ill stick with office 2010 for now. See no reason to upgrade.



yeah i still run 2007 and that works fine so i dont have any plan to upgrade 
except at sometimes i feel 2013 give you different look but that is just another story


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 17, 2013)

libreoffice is a great product and is compatible with all of your microsoft docs,spreadsheets,powerpoints, etc. it works like a charm and hogs less resources plus it is free. this isn't 1995. you don't need to pay money for something as simple as office software.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 17, 2013)

OnePostWonder said:


> Isn't a disc version available?
> 
> Newegg





OnePostWonder said:


> I think you missed a post.
> 
> I posted an article describing how Office 2013 retail (not download) is using a new EULA.
> 
> ...



There is no disc version anymore, the newegg link is to the product key card version, AKA no disc.  It says so right in the title.  The EULA hasn't changed at all for the product key card edition, they just don't have a traditional disc version anymore.



OnePostWonder said:


> Nah, not playing with semantics, just saying the traditional disc version is there and they changed the EULA on it to match the key card version.
> 
> They're definitely pushing Office 365 and offer incentives like SkyDrive to get people on the bandwagon.  Over the years I've mainly used Microsoft Word, but I've found a likable alternative in Abiword.



No, the traditional disc version is *NOT* there, that version has been eliminated.  I don't know how you managed to miss *Product Key Card* in big ass letters on the newegg page...


----------



## OnePostWonder (Feb 17, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> There is no disc version anymore, the newegg link is to the product key card version, AKA no disc.  It says so right in the title.  The EULA hasn't changed at all for the product key card edition, they just don't have a traditional disc version anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> No, the traditional disc version is *NOT* there, that version has been eliminated.  I don't know how you managed to miss *Product Key Card* in big ass letters on the newegg page...



You're getting upset.  Don't take it so personally.

You're right, I did miss that it said "Product Key Card".  I went ahead and looked through the Office 2013 offerings on Newegg and all are key card, so that defeats my notion that they might have had a disc offering.

Given that, I don't know why sites would be reporting that the EULA has changed.  I was able to find a copy of the Office 2010 EULA and it's the same in that regard as what they are saying is new to 2013.


----------



## Frick (Mar 6, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> libreoffice is a great product and is compatible with all of your microsoft docs,spreadsheets,powerpoints, etc. it works like a charm and hogs less resources plus it is free. this isn't 1995. you don't need to pay money for *something as simple as office software*.



Says a person that never utilized it fully. 

Anyway, they have changed their minds:

http://blogs.office.com/b/office-ne...etail-license-agreement-now-transferable.aspx



> Updated transferability provision to the Retail License Terms of the Software License Agreement for Microsoft Office 2013 Desktop Application Software:
> 
> Can I transfer the software to another computer or user? You may transfer the software to another computer that belongs to you, but not more than one time every 90 days (except due to hardware failure, in which case you may transfer sooner). If you transfer the software to another computer, that other computer becomes the "licensed computer." You may also transfer the software (together with the license) to a computer owned by someone else if a) you are the first licensed user of the software and b) the new user agrees to the terms of this agreement before the transfer. Any time you transfer the software to a new computer, you must remove the software from the prior computer and you may not retain any copies.



I assume it's the same for whichever version you're buying (PCK, download or whatever).

EDIT: At least that is what I hope. The downloadables at the swedish MS store still says they are non transferable. We'll see what happens.


----------



## qubit (Mar 6, 2013)

Frick said:


> Says a person that never utilized it fully.
> 
> Anyway, they have changed their minds:
> 
> ...



Why am I not surprised that MS have backed down on this. A bit. They tried similar shit with Vista and had to u-turn because of the backlash.

But hey, it makes for a decent controversial news article and I'll enjoy writing it tonight.


----------



## Frick (Mar 6, 2013)

qubit said:


> Why am I not surprised that MS have backed down on this. A bit. They tried similar shit with Vista and had to u-turn because of the backlash.
> 
> But hey, it makes for a decent controversial news article and I'll enjoy writing it tonight.



As long as you keep it away from this forum.

EDIT:



newtekie1 said:


> Microsoft's infographic for Office 2010.  It clearly says that the key card edition is not transferable to another PC, and currently Office 2013 is only available in key card edition.  Only the traditional disc version is transferable.  So really the news should be that they eliminated the traditional disc version, because the licensing policy hasn't actually changed at all.



I think I remember from when I was at their support keycards were always the same as OEMs. I hope this is not the case now.


----------



## qubit (Mar 6, 2013)

Frick said:


> As long as you keep it away from this forum.



Yeah, thanks bro.  Dunno why I bothered with you. With this attitude, you wouldn't last 5 minutes on my forum.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Mar 8, 2013)

Here's an update to the policy, which Microsoft probably made after reading this thread (because TPU is tops on their list  ):

Office News Blog


----------



## ThunderStorm (Mar 8, 2013)

Ahoy matey !!

Still using 2010 version, I think I will skip W8 and W 2013.


----------



## Frick (Mar 8, 2013)

qubit said:


> Yeah, thanks bro.  Dunno why I bothered with you. With this attitude, you wouldn't last 5 minutes on my forum.



I wouldnt want to last 5 minutes on your forum.


----------



## pdimar1 (Mar 8, 2013)

ThunderStorm said:


> Ahoy matey !!
> 
> Still using 2010 version, I think I will skip W8 and W 2013.



me too, ill keep it just like i kept xp till 7, i dislike windows 8


----------



## lemonadesoda (Mar 9, 2013)

I was *just* about to upgrade my PCs (home and office) from MS Office 2003 to the latest edition. HALT. Change strategy. Stick with old.


----------



## pdimar1 (Mar 9, 2013)

lemonadesoda said:


> I was *just* about to upgrade my PCs (home and office) from MS Office 2003 to the latest edition. HALT. Change strategy. Stick with old.



buy office 2010, and stick with that for a while, 07 and 10 are basically the same


----------



## qubit (Mar 9, 2013)

pdimar1 said:


> buy office 2010, and stick with that for a while, 07 and 10 are basically the same



I liked the look of 07 more though and think the Orb and the menu hanging off it is well designed. I've got all of them except for 2013 via TechNet and I decided to stay with 2003, because it's actually better for my home needs, which are quite basic.


----------



## Drone (Mar 9, 2013)

pdimar1 said:


> buy office 2010, and stick with that for a while, 07 and 10 are basically the same



Anyone who buys office 2010 gets 2013 for free. MS calls it "buy office today, get the next version free" offer


----------



## dunnmelaniej (Mar 14, 2013)

tacosRcool said:


> Waiting for a cracked version...



Same here. There is always a side solution for almost every paid software being from Microsoft or any other vendor.. hurray


----------

